# Fascinate stock ICS boot animation?



## xcoryedgex (Jul 2, 2011)

I've searched far and wide on here and XDA and I, for the life of me, cannot find the stock ICS boot animation that is compatible with 4.0.4 roms for the Fascinate. Can anyone point me to it or tell me how to use the ICS boot animation that's in the b.a. list?


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

xcoryedgex said:


> I've searched far and wide on here and XDA and I, for the life of me, cannot find the stock ICS boot animation that is compatible with 4.0.4 roms for the Fascinate. Can anyone point me to it or tell me how to use the ICS boot animation that's in the b.a. list?


Download the CWM version, and flash it in recovery. That's all.


----------



## xcoryedgex (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you! Will I have to flash it every time I change ROMs?

Edit: I'm thinking that didn't work because it's Edify and I'm on Android 4.0.4. Will the MTD version work?


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

xcoryedgex said:


> Thank you! Will I have to flash it every time I change ROMs?
> 
> Edit: I'm thinking that didn't work because it's Edify and I'm on Android 4.0.4. Will the MTD version work?


Edify is what CWM uses...odd. You could always just grab the bootanimation.zip and place it in either system/media or data/local. If you don;t wipe data when you chance roms, putting it there would allow it across ROMs.


----------



## xcoryedgex (Jul 2, 2011)

I flashed the MTD .zip and it worked like a charm. Thanks for the help.x)


----------

